# Codigo de un JFET



## cerebroo (May 17, 2010)

Hola amigos, esta vez quiero su ayuda para que me proporcionen el codigo de algun o de varios si es que tuvieran a la mano, transistores del tipo JFET de proposito  general o de mediana señal, en mi ciudad son poco comerciales, y necesito un codigo para intentar buscar desde el mismo.
Por favor, si hubiera alguien de Peru, me seria de mas ayuda, pero en general toda ayuda me sera muy util.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 18, 2010)

2N5459, es un jfet comun y si quieres uno de manejo de frecuencias mas altas el 2N5485


----------



## zopilote (May 18, 2010)

Un fet que todos casi venden es el K30 (2SK30ATM), tiene buenas caracteristicas.


----------

